# Chupacabra shot and killed in Kentucky!



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Wheres Flathunter? Chupacara stew and cornbread?

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/12/28/man-shoots-kills-chupacabra-kentucky/?test=faces

full story, interview, and video here.... http://www.wave3.com/story/13731615/mysterious-creature-found-in-nelson-county


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's the Aliens' Hunting Dog!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

:dont-know:Looks like a Sphinx cat


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

jjshbetz11 said:


> :dont-know:Looks like a Sphinx cat




Poor Kitty....


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hairless Cat



http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&...snum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CC0QsAQwAA&biw=1259&bih=818

Or ugly dog

http://www.google.com/images?um=1&h...q=ugly+dog&aq=5&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=ugly&gs_rfai=


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

damn dude shot someones mexican dog and is bragging about it


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

If he is like my family in KY. It won't matter any ways. Their already figuring how to cook the thing.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Remember shoot first and ask questions later!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It's been around Mexico for hundreds of years and noone could even get a picture. Give a man from KY, a day and a gun and it's sitting dead on the porch deck. God Bless America and Good Ole Boys!

You guys can try to explain it all the other ways you want. It's very clearly a juvinile Chupacabra. 

Dinkbuster, remember Bigfoot is a time shifter so he has gotten the heck out of KY now that his mystical cousin the Chupacabra has been found and killed.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

LOOK AT IT'S FEET IN THE PICTURE OF IT LAYING ON THE PORCH RAILING. THEY DON'T LOOK CANINE, THIS HAS ME A LIL PUZZLED..... Evin


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

That picture looks just like a picture that surfaced a few years back and that turned out to be a fox with mange which is probably what this will turn out to be. What cracks me up is that this guy probably called the news channel and tells them he's killed him a Chupacabra. I wonder if he's called the taxidermist yet?


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

these are the boys who ran Bigfoot out of Kentucky....


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

It's tough for me to identify by pictures. The slideshow I watched seems to show several different animals. This appears to be some kind of canine (fox-coyote-domestic dog) that has the mange. 

In one picture it looks like a hairless fox but in others it appears to be a domestic dog judging from the big belly.

I think that boy in Ky did the animal a favor by shooting it.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

Leave it to a good old boy from Kentucky with a gun. If you listen to the interview he did not know what a Chupacra looked liked until people started calling him stating they had scene pictures on the internet that looked like the creature he killed.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

katfish said:


> I think that boy in Ky did the animal a favor by shooting it.



Amen to that.That thing looks like a freak of nature


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

LOL! Thats Popcorn Sutten on the right! Hes awesome!!!!


dinkbuster1 said:


> these are the boys who ran Bigfoot out of Kentucky....


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Old Popcorn Sutton commited suicide last year rather than face another moonshine charge..kinda sad.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Lewis said:


> Old Popcorn Sutton commited suicide last year rather than face another moonshine charge..kinda sad.


That just ruined may day. I may have to do some googling on that one. Popcorn was an American Hero!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ezbite said:


> damn dude shot someones mexican dog and is bragging about it


man look at the feet... thats not a dog or a cat ..... more like a **** to me :S


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Lewis said:


> Old Popcorn Sutton commited suicide last year rather than face another moonshine charge..kinda sad.


thankfully 'ol Popcorns brew will live on!

http://www.websterpr.com/index.php?...e-whiskey&catid=10:hank-williams-jr&Itemid=15


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Three esses. SSS, Shoot, Shovel, Shutup.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Heh heh, John, thats good. It sounds good enough to be real.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

dinkbuster1 said:


> thankfully 'ol Popcorns brew will live on!
> 
> http://www.websterpr.com/index.php?...e-whiskey&catid=10:hank-williams-jr&Itemid=15


I guess this is getting off topic, but along with popcorn's brew living on, Hank Williams III has a song about popcorn called "moonshiners life".


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

It's an armorless Armidillo.


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> man look at the feet... thats not a dog or a cat ..... more like a **** to me :S


 I agree with firstflight111,
Looks like a hairless Raccoon!!!!!
Look at the feet and the head?
Definately You don't see everyday!


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Easily seen its a Hairless Racoon


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

The name is all wrong. Clearly, a hairless, baby Chewbacca, one of Papascott's young. The fangs and claws are used later in life to snatch those truck Walleye from Lake Erie.


----------

